# Salisbury soldier makes history



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2008)

An article from the Moncton Times Transcript, pointed out to me by my Dad.

Article Link

Don't tell Lizette LeBlanc she can't do something -- that is, unless you want her to go ahead and do it anyway.

LeBlanc, a Salisbury native, became the first female infantry master corporal in Canadian army history in 2005. And the way she is going, she's on track to become the first female infantry sergeant in Canadian army history -- all because she was told she couldn't do it.

More on link

The article was in the paper on 26 Sept.  Apparently, she was speaking to kids at Sussex Middle School.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2008)

Hate to say it, but I am sure that there were already women who where Infantry MCpls, and higher, before 1999 when MCpl LeBlanc originally decided to join the CF.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2008)

Hey, I'm just posting the link to the article.  Maybe the paper didn't do their homework?  Beats me.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2008)

Maybe.  Maybe not.  I wonder who is or was keeping statistics.

If you want some, here they are (Although I am sure there are a great number of gaps in the information):

From CBC:

1885: Women serve as nurses for the first time in Canadian military history.

1914-1918: During the First World War, for the first time, women are included in military capacities other than nursing. 

1974: Maj. Wendy Clay, a doctor, qualifies for her pilot's wings six years before the pilot classification is opened to all women.

1978: Cpl. Gail Toupin becomes the first female member of the SkyHawks, the Army's skydiving demonstration team. 

1981: 2nd Lieut. Inge Plug becomes the first female helicopter pilot.

1981: Lieut. Karen McCrimmon becomes the Canadian Forces' first female air navigator. 

1988: Col. Sheila A. Hellstrom is the first female graduate of National Defence College. She becomes the first Regular Force woman to be promoted to the rank of brigadier-general. 

     First female gunners in the Regular Force graduate from qualification 3 training.

1989 Pte. Heather R. Erxleben becomes Canada's first female Regular Force infantry soldier.  

     Maj. Dee Brasseur became the first woman fighter pilot of a CF-18 Hornet. 

1991: HMCS Nipigon becomes the first Canadian mixed-gender warship to participate in exercises with NATO's Standing Naval Forces Atlantic. 

     Lieut. Anne Reiffenstein (nee Proctor), Lieut. Holly Brown and Capt. Linda Shrum graduate from artillery training as the first female officers in the combat arms. 

1992: Cpl. Marlene Shillingford becomes the first woman selected to join the Snowbirds team. The Snowbirds are the Air Force's aerobatic demonstration flying team. 

1993: Lieut. (N) Leanne Crowe is the first woman to qualify as a clearance diving officer and is subsequently the first woman to become Officer Commanding of the Experimental Diving Unit. 

1994: Maj.-Gen. Wendy Clay becomes the first woman promoted to that rank. 

1995: Chief Warrant Officer Linda Smith is the first woman to be named Wing Chief Warrant Officer in the Canadian Forces at 17 Wing Winnipeg. 

     Chief Petty Officer, 2nd Class Holly Kisbee becomes the first woman Combat Chief of a major warship. 

     Maj. Micky Colton becomes the first female pilot to complete 10,000 flying hours in a Hercules aircraft. 

     Lieut. Ruth-Ann Shamuhn of 5 Combat Engineer Regiment becomes the first female combat diver. 

2001: Capt. Maryse Carmichael is the first female Snowbird pilot. 

2002: Chief Warrant Officer Camille Tkacz is the first woman appointed to a Command Chief position as assistant deputy minister (Human Resources - Military) Chief Warrant Officer. 

2003: Maj. Anne Reiffenstein is the first female to command a combat arms sub-unit. 

     Lt.-Cmdr. Marta Mulkins is the first woman to serve as a captain of a Canadian warship.

     Maj. Jennie Carignan of 5 Combat Engineer Regiment (5 CER) becomes the first female Deputy Commanding Officer of a combat arms unit. 

     Leading Seaman Hayley John and Leading Seaman Marketa Semik are the first female clearance divers. 

     Master Seaman Colleen Beattie is the first woman qualified as a submariner, followed shortly by Master Seaman Carey Ann Stewart. 

     The first and only all female CF team to complete the Nijmegan March in Holland carrying the same weight as male teams. They are: team leader Lieut. Debbie Scott, second-in-command Capt. Lucie Mauger, Lieut. Jody Weathered, Cpl. Elizabeth Mutch, Warrant Officer Nathalie Mercer, Warrant Officer Jackie Revell, Master Corporal Denise Robert, Cpl. Melissa Cedilot, Cpl. Danette Frasz, Lt.-Col. Teresa McNutt, Lieut. Donna Rogers and Cpl. Anne MacDonald. 

2004: Chief Petty Officer, 1st Class Jan Davis is appointed Coxswain of HMCS Regina and is the first woman Coxswain of a major warship. 

2006: Capt. Nichola Goddard is Canada's first female soldier killed in active combat. She was near the front lines serving as a forward artillery observer during a battle with Taliban forces. She was killed when a rocket-propelled grenade struck her light-armoured vehicle.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2008)

She could still be the first RegF *MCpl*, though.  Can anyone help with some verification?  Anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Oct 2008)

When I was in BN (with her) there was another female that was a jack.  That one was direct entry though. (not saying it matters).  She will be on her Sgt's crse shortly (week or so) and I am 90% certain that she would rather not have the attention.  (not directed to anyone here)


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2008)

I just thought it was an interesting article.  Mods, feel free to delete.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Oct 2008)

oh it is and potentially a history milestone


----------



## HItorMiss (11 Oct 2008)

Pretty sure there was one in 1 RCR before her.... I will verify with her the date of her promotion.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Oct 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Pretty sure there was one in 1 RCR before her.... I will verify with her the date of her promotion.



I heard rumours, prior to 2005, that an female member of the PPCLI, 031, was already a Sgt or WO and posted to NDHQ.   How valid those rumours were are questionable, but if they are true, they would definitely predate 2005 claims.


----------



## SprCForr (12 Oct 2008)

IIRC Jane Thelwell was the first female Combat Diver. More than a couple years prior to '95.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Oct 2008)

I'm more curious if there were any female Sgt's in the Infantry.


----------



## marshall sl (13 Oct 2008)

Who cares? Are you not  all integrated now?  How long we going to make the distinction between men and women? I work with women COs every day some good some horrible just like the men. Time to get over it,you are all equal members of the CF.


----------



## MikeMacLeod (13 Oct 2008)

I am one to agree a person can do what ever it is they set their mind to, as long as you want it you can definitly achieve it. 
I respect her, not because she is a woman who has achieved this. But because she decided to try when told she could not. Never gave up and kept on her goals, and still continues to push forward. When many people just give up or don't try.


----------



## Slim (13 Oct 2008)

There were several women in the Saber Squadrons in the Strathconas in the early 90's when I was there...Three of them as I remember and all of them gunners.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2008)

Here's another blogspot bit on Lisette Leblanc

http://salisburynb.blogspot.com/2006/03/lizette-leblanc.html



> Tuesday, March 28, 2006
> Lizette LeBlanc
> 
> Lizette LeBlanc ~ From Here to Afghanistan
> ...



Speaking of firsts ... anyone know what Sandra Perron is up to these days (1st female Infantry officer) ... haven't seen her since an interview I did with her in Petawawa ... or heard of her in years. Is she still in?


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2008)

Damn ... she's even got her own youtube video !!  8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k-L4neQjqo

Edited to add:

Holy crap ... there's one of my Cpls in the pic with her in their hockey uniforms at 03:34 (Damn and again at 4:53). Mary Anne M. - also a former member of the PPCLI, now a Suppie. Friggin' small world.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Oct 2008)

Mary Anne works for you?  It is a small marble.
Her brother  put that you tube vid together.


----------



## armyvern (13 Oct 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Mary Anne works for you?  It is a small marble.
> Her brother  put that you tube vid together.



She does ... word up though - she needs new chaps. I'm on her!!  ;D


----------

